# Basement Wall Resurfacing



## Thomas Zayatz (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm new to resurfacing a basement wall and appreciate any advice. The existing surface which appears to be a poorly done masonry coat (stucco) over block is now breaking away and the customer wants a painted surface. I plan to scrape away as much of the masonry surface coat that I can and was wondering if I can then epoxy paint or is there a recommended treatment that I'm missing. Would a masonry recoat be preferable and if so, what product would be recommented. Thanks, Thomas Zayatz


----------



## mjkpainting (Feb 12, 2008)

I have had good luck with dry loc and purchased it at home depot. I know, I know about Home Depot paint products (most suck)

there is a dry loc for walls and dry loc for floors. It seals it up really nice and client gave us feedback that she felt there was less moisture in the basement.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

If there are any problems with water, you'll need to take care of that b 4 using drylock. Try this site for more info on drylock http://ugl.com/drylokMasonry/masonryWaterproofer/extreme.php


----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

hey, timhag is most definitely correct!!!! Be sure to determine where the water intrusion is, or try to. Water can migrate for many feet vertically and horizontally before finding the weakest point.

Zinsser makes a very good product called Watertite. It is similar to the above mentioned Drylok. Both are great. Watertite comes in both oil and latex. I think the oil product works better. STINKS to the nose though.

Make sure your bid says "no garuantee"


----------

